# how can i move to china.



## davyg5 (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't want to be an English teacher. But I really miss China. Is there any other basic work. I don't have any certs for my skills to learnt through life. But my heart wants to go live there. I'm 44. Is it to late for me??? I don't speak Chinese.
Many thanks
Davyg5


----------



## rogerluli (Nov 4, 2008)

It's quite simple...Marry a Chinese woman...


----------



## davyg5 (Jul 18, 2013)

That would be a dream come true. Thanks  and I would be spoilt for choice. But what work would I could I do. I wouldn't want to be a burden on anybody. My main skills are carpet and laminate fitting. Painting and decorating, general handyman. So as you can see not much certs there.


----------



## Andrew2000 (Jul 18, 2013)

davyg5 said:


> That would be a dream come true. Thanks  and I would be spoilt for choice. But what work would I could I do. I wouldn't want to be a burden on anybody. My main skills are carpet and laminate fitting. Painting and decorating, general handyman. So as you can see not much certs there.


Hey Davyg,

I think it is hard for you to find your professional as the pay is not good, only 1500RMB-4000RMB, you may not satisfy this wage. And there are so many people within this industry, so the competition is tough. 

I recommend you could start as English teacher-this is your strength-language ability.Then you can seek other opportunities. What do you reckon?


----------



## ojoulie (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi,

Married to a shanghainese in shanghai in 2006, we are living in France since then.
Is there anyway to get a resident permit or do I have to get a business visa?

Thank you


----------



## rogerluli (Nov 4, 2008)

ojoulie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Married to a shanghainese in shanghai in 2006, we are living in France since then.
> Is there anyway to get a resident permit or do I have to get a business visa?
> ...


Assuming your wife is still a Chinese citizen you can get a spousal visa in China...Unfortunately it does not allow you to work...


----------



## ojoulie (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for answering.
She is chinese. We are living in France. Can I get the spouse visa when we come back? Or do we have to live there for few years before? The working permit is it something beside the spouse visa or do I have to choose one or the other?

Thanks


----------



## rogerluli (Nov 4, 2008)

You can only get it while in China and you can get it right away...If you were married in China it is very simple...If you married outside of China you will need the marriage license and a properly translated certified copy...


----------



## ojoulie (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## SebastianBeijing (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Davyg5, there are many more opportunities in China than working as an English teacher.

Especially in Beijing and Shanghai there are more and more bars and restaurants that are looking for foreign managers. It would definitely help to learn some basic Chinese but I know lots of people who don't speak a word and make a living doing this. You don't need any other qualifications. Once you are working in a restaurant or bar that is frequented by foreigners it will be very easy to make contacts for other ventures.

Hope this helps,
Sebastian 

If you have some savings you might want to consider starting your own company in China?


----------



## bkmulder (Sep 25, 2013)

Might be a different reaction compare to others but with the new strict visa rules I am honest and I don't give you any chance. 
New visa, without a proper degree is no go area. 
I know it from first hand, that people's visa refused or not extended because of the new visa rules. 

Suggestion, other Asian countries with no strict visa rules.


----------



## RobertBenton (Oct 3, 2013)

SebastianBeijing said:


> Hi Davyg5, there are many more opportunities in China than working as an English teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have some savings you might want to consider starting your own company in China?


Hey Sebastian ! I am also moving to Chengdu with my wife who belongs to that place, As I am a software developer I am planning to open a small IT company there, what legal formalities I need to bring with me ?


----------



## SebastianBeijing (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey Robert,

sounds great! First, you have to decide what type of legal entity you want to establish. Are you planning on starting the company through your wife so it would be a Chinese company? If you are planning on staying in Chengdu in the longrun this would be the quickest and cheapest option by far. 
If the company should officially run by you, your safest bet would be establishing a WFOE (Wholly Foreign Owned Enterprise). The registration process for WFOE's in China is lengthy, if everything goes really well your company will be registered in three months. But expect about ten months as things have been more difficult for foreign businesses in the last couple of months.
The biggest advantage of a WFOE is that you can transfer your income out of China legally.
However, you will also need registered capital in your company account, for your IT company I would estimate 30.000 to 50.000 US$ but this depends on local authorities. You can use this registered capital to pay wages, buy inventory, rent etc. 
Obviously if you want to setup a WFOE you will need a foreign company that is the shareholder of your entity. For tax reason and ease of the registration process I would recommend as a first step setting up a Hong Kong company and specifying it as the shareholder of your WFOE. 

You should take your college degree or equivalent if you are planning on starting a WFOE. You will need to provide a translation as well. You will also need a signed certificate that shows at least two years of working experience. That's all. 
If you still have an existing company in the US and you want it to be the shareholder for a future WFOE in Chengdu you will need a lot more paperwork but I assume that's not the case.

Hope this helps and let us know how it goes,
Sebastian


----------

